# RANGERS in the PAK -slide



## nineteen-delta (Aug 24, 2007)

:uhh:http://blogs.usatoday.com/ondeadline/2007/08/documents-show-.html


The Associated Press has obtained copies of documents describing "rules of engagement" that authorized U.S. Army Rangers to cross into Pakistan under certain circumstances.

AP says the documents, created in 2004, were part of the 1,100 records collected as part of the investigation into the death of Pat Tillman, a former NFL player who died in a friendly fire incident while serving in Afghanistan.

"Interviews with officers in the field, and the public statements of top U.S. commanders, indicate similar guidelines remain in place today," the wire service reports. 

Pakistan, a key U.S. ally in the fight against al-Qaeda, was none to happy to hear about these guidelines, which don't include a requirement that commanders notify Islamabad in advance of any incursions.

"This is all nonsense. Pakistan never allowed the coalition forces to enter into our territory while chasing militants. There was no such agreement, there was no such understanding," Maj. Gen. Waheed Arshad tells the wire service.

(Image shows a slide that was among the documents obtained by the Associated Press.)       ( I WASN'T ABLE TO PASTE THE SLIDE)

Posted by Mike Carney at 02:59 PM/ET


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 24, 2007)

How 'bout Associated Press shut the fuck up about OPSEC? 

Morons...


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 25, 2007)

I hope the fucker they got that ROE card gets what's coming to him/her.  Obvious treason.


----------



## Centermass (Aug 25, 2007)

Typhoon said:


> How 'bout Associated Press shut the fuck up about OPSEC?
> 
> Morons...



Couldn't have said it better. 

Quite frankly, the anonymous or inside sources who's name that couldn't be divulged along with the reporters who derived their information from the same need to be added to the GWOT hit list. 

"Hey, look at me! look at me! I know a secret you don't know and now I'm talking and I can't shut the fuck up"

Fuckin idiots.


----------



## gryfen (Aug 25, 2007)

> "This is all nonsense. Pakistan never allowed the coalition forces to enter into our territory while chasing militants. There was no such agreement, there was no such understanding," Maj. Gen. Waheed Arshad tells the wire service.


Why would Islamabad admit to any such agreement? As I undertand it, western PK is tribal. The PK government exerts very little, if any controll over the area. 

What does Arshad care if we kick up some shit with the folks who don't support the PK govt.?

...just so long as Islamabad maintains plausable deniability.

For some reason, this story reminds me of when I torqued my ankle in basic & didn't want to waste time on sick call. DS said: "Well, I'm not a doctor, I can't give you medication. (shakes bottle of motrin, and sets it on the desk). I'll be back in 3 minutes. Wait here."

Intent was clear...but you betcha I'd have been hemmed the fuck up if I'd gotten caught.

An off the wall annalogy...and maybe completely off base too....but the format seems familiar. 
;) just sayin ;)


----------



## chiron (Aug 30, 2007)

*,*

This whole issue about the media being able to comit OPSEC/PERSEC violations without ever being liable is becoming a nuisance. 

Actually I'm very angry at where this is going. If this was WWII or WWI or any other war prior to that they would take those bloody idiots and skin them alive!  With the nation aplauding.

So what's next? Do we set up Bin Loser's tent on the white house lawn??


----------



## pardus (Aug 30, 2007)

We really _*NEED*_ to change the way we do this in this country with regards to the war we are currently fighting.
We are constantly tieing ourselevs in knots and fighting with one arm tied behind our backs, something we were promised wouldn't happen again after Vietnam.
This country needs to change gear and get onto a war footing, I'm not saying we need to go as far as WW2 thats unnessasary but we need to wake the fuck up and start operating properly.
First thing in my book is to bar the media from all operational areas, the military has journos that can cover the war from the inside and can pass the stories to the press.
Second, ROE need to be altered to give our guys more flexability, freedom. :soap:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 30, 2007)

I agree, media shouldn't be there.  They just endanger lives and operations...in most cases they are our enemy's Intelligence source.


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 30, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> I agree, media shouldn't be there.  They just endanger lives and operations...in most cases they are our enemy's Intelligence source.



Combat cameramen should suffice..It would be in the hands of the DOD what and to who the media is given to.  :2c:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 30, 2007)

Irish_Army01 said:


> Combat cameramen should suffice..It would be in the hands of the DOD what and to who the media is given to. :2c:


 
For sure, that is their job.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 30, 2007)

Irish_Army01 said:


> Combat cameramen should suffice..It would be in the hands of the DOD what and to who the media is given to.  :2c:



Completely agree and that's why we have our own Public Affairs people.  If the press doesn't like what the PAFFO says, then fuck 'em! ;)


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 30, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> I'm not saying we need to go as far as WW2 thats unnessasary but we need to wake the fuck up and start operating properly.
> 
> Second, ROE need to be altered to give our guys more flexability, freedom. :soap:




It may get to that point some day...

Agree with the latter.


----------

